# Can't wait!!!!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We are going to go to the Colorado State Fair in a month or so and I just had to say i'm REALLY excited!!!! :wahoo: :leap: :stars: We did it last year, and the show was only 1 goat away from sanconing (spelling?) witch was kinda poopie since our little doe got JRCH. Anyway I hear that they have alot of entries so hopefully it will sancond! We are taking 1 intermediate kid, 1 Junior kid, and 1 SR yearling. Can't wait!!!! :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck and have a blast......... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good luck and make sure to get lots of pics!! :stars:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oohhh fun! Good luck with the girls 

Our circuit starts next friday, then we have one or two shows a week in September.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Yay! Good luck!!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah! that will be fun!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Dani-1995 said:


> Oohhh fun! Good luck with the girls
> 
> Our circuit starts next friday, then we have one or two shows a week in September.


Thanks! Good luck at your show Dani! :thumb:


----------

